# Train-Li Nickle R7 + R3 switches with Pro Drive DCC LED switches installed



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I finished the final build and instalation of my modded Train-Li Pro Drive DCC switches on the new Train-li R7 (= #6 switch) and R3 ( = xtra wide switch) nickle switches today and thought I'd share the outcome.
The switches and drives opperate silky smooth and the 6000 lumens LEDs came be seen from accross the layout (the entire yard to be honest lol )

R7:



R3:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what system did you program the switches with, just curious. 

Not to dampen your enthusiasm, but the "r7" is closer to a #5, and the r3 is 8 foot diameter, not 10 foot. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Jun 2010 12:22 AM 
what system did you program the switches with, just curious. 

Not to dampen your enthusiasm, but the "r7" is closer to a #5, and the r3 is 8 foot diameter, not 10 foot. 

Regards, Greg 

How much differance is that?


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Frog number and curve are not naturally the same thing. As previously stated the R7's frog is closer to a #6 (not #5) and the radius is 7' (14' diameter). With only 15 degree segment of a full circle before allowing for any track to be connected it offers a very smooth transition. Just for clarification.

I like the idea of the use of the lantern out put for an indicator light. That is very nice. That is a creative use of some of the capabilites.

Now I can also announce the arrvial of the next generation ProDrives. The most outstanding improvements:

- we are able to lower the price from $55 to $44.95
- DC same as DCC. This is accomplished by using the address 0 to indicate to operate in DC mode and other address setting set the drvie in DCC mode. Ideal if oyu start out in the hobby and pontetially want to convert later over to DCC.
- Trigger inputs for use in DCC layouts. Now you can trigger left/right operation through e.g. track contacts in addtion to contrioling the drive through DCC. Triggers don't work in DC mode. That has to do with the power connection. DC siwtches typical onyl receive power when you want to switch them, hence there is no power when you go over a reed contact to activate the triggers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to get argumentative, the R7 frog has been measured between 5-1/3 and 5-1/2 .... that is mathematically closer to 5 than 6... there's no arguing this. 

I completely agree about the short segment after the frog on the diverging root and have stated this publicly on my site. A great idea, lets you effectively make a "standard" diverging turnout, or a "curved" diverging turnout from the same product, your choice. 

Nice additions to the prodrive Axel, having a manual control in addition is a great feature. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Jun 2010 12:22 AM 
what system did you program the switches with, just curious. 

Not to dampen your enthusiasm, but the "r7" is closer to a #5, and the r3 is 8 foot diameter, not 10 foot. 

Regards, Greg 
I used the NCE PowerPro 10r in direct mode with a 60ma 12v lamp on the light socket for resistance. I programed the light socket (cv35) to the same value as the switch address (cv1) so that it would comeon when activated. link to how I did it http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#142823

I know they are not exact, but was just trying to give a reference to comparable Aristo Craft switches, for the people that dont know the size of a R7+R3 switch. 

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 29 Jun 2010 09:38 PM 
I finished the final build and instalation of my modded Train-Li Pro Drive DCC switches on the new Train-li R7 (comparable to Aristo's #6 switch) and R3 ( comparable to Aristo's xtra wide switch) nickle switches today and thought I'd share the outcome.
The switches and drives opperate silky smooth and the 6000 lumens LEDs came be seen from accross the layout (the entire yard to be honest lol )

R7:



R3:




Fixed


----------

